# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Moo Däng

## Willi Wacker

...heute gab's seit langem mal wieder *Moo Däng*
wie der Name schon sagt - rotes Schweinefleisch

das Fleisch wird in grössere Streifen geschnitten
mariniert mit Gewürzen und dieser roten chinesen Sosse
über Nacht stehen gelassen, dann 20 Min.im Backofen

























...die Sosse mit frisch geröstetem Sasam








...feddich

----------


## Enrico

Bekomme sogar ich Appetit drauf  ::

----------


## Erich

Lecker.. ::

----------


## schiene

Schwein heisst aber Muu,folgerichtig müsste es dann auch Muu Däng heissen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Schwein heisst aber Muu,folgerichtig müsste es dann auch Muu Däng heissen.



...quatsch! 
Die aussprache ist von region zu region
Von dialekt und slang
Von süd bis nord unterschiedlich
Das du das als alter thaihase nicht weisst  ::

----------


## Enrico

Die Schreibweise mit den beiden oo kommt aus dem englischen. Wird so wie The Moon wie u gesprochen. ::

----------


## pit

Schiene hat da schon irgendwie Recht. Die Screibweise inThai, (unabhängig von der Region) ist: *หมู*  Wenn man die Buchstaben übersetzt, hommt *HMU* raus. Das "u" ist ein langes u! Den Rest kann dann jeder selbst hinein interpretieren.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die korekte schreibweise wohl nicht
Aber die aussprache . meine angetraute aus  udon thani und ihre freundin aus korat
Sprechen mehr ooo als uuu! 
Soll ich mir beim  moo däng essen auch noch gedanken über die korekre thailändische grammatik den kopf zerbrechen??

----------


## schiene

[QUOTE=Willi Wacker;72802Soll ich mir beim  moo däng essen auch noch gedanken über die korekre thailändische grammatik den kopf zerbrechen??[/QUOTE]
aber natürlich musst du dir über solch hochwissenschaftlichen Hintergünde beim Essen Gedanken machen ::

----------


## Robert

Wir können uns ja freuen, immerhin schreibt Willi Korat so, wie es gefühlt 90% der Leute auch tun!

----------


## pit

Da ist nun der Willi völlig im Recht, denn für die Schreibweise von Thai Namen gibt es keine Regeln!

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

หมูแดง-หมูกรอบ 







 TW

----------

